# Lake Livingston Blue cats 12-21 and 12-22



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

Made a run to Lake Livingston for some Trophy Blue cat fishing. Had my Dad Robert Miller and my two cousins, Patsy Barrett and son Jason with me. It was one of those trips, my GPS module went out on my Lowrance so I was fishing off of stored way points from previous years on my Hummingbird unit. Not completely blind but definately had one eye closed it seemed. Anyway cousin Patsy caught a nice personal best 33 lb early on then my Dad, Jason and I caught 6 between 14 and 19 lbs. the rest we all eaters under 10 lbs. I had a REALLY nice Blue that came unhooked just under the boat after a long hard fight. It felt like a really good one, lots of weight, and my Dad lost one about half way to the boat that rolled once on top and looked to be a good 40ish sized fish. Hoping for a 60 pounder this year. All larger fish were released to fight another day. All fish caught using cut shad. I'm scrambling trying to get my Lowrance fixed before Saturday. I'm going to be fishing Livingston for the next month so sure hoping to get it fixed ASAP.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

People have no idea what lies beneath the surface of Lake Livingston. It seems to be Conroe, Conroe, Conroe, or some other lake for trophy cats or get togethers for jugging. Truth be known, let them go else where. I saw a 60 pounder come out of there last week and several 40 plus pounders in the last couple of weeks. This was off of trotlines. I know there has to be some monsters in there somewhere. And yes, even the majority of the commercial guys take pics of the big ones and then let them go. That 60 pounder looked like she had 10 pounds of eggs in her stomach. She was brought in to the fish market, weighed, put in the live tank and then escorted back to the lake unharmed and set free.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

nice going Gary great report and good luck with your quest .SS and I hope to get into them soon.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

WTG. Gary you guys have it down nice. Those are great pics of trophy blues. look forward to more posts from the pros!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Great fish. By the looks of the rod your dad was really hooked up to a ggod one.
Your not near my age but we both have old tackle boxes. I have one like that gray one near the battery. Mine is 40 years old. That one must be your dads box.
Great photos. May see out there saturday if the wind lays.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

shadslinger said:


> WTG. Gary you guys have it down nice. Those are great pics of trophy blues. look forward to more posts from the pros!


 Good post, thanks for sharing...... SS: post from the pros?


----------



## Hill Country Fishin (Mar 6, 2007)

Gator gar said:


> People have no idea what lies beneath the surface of Lake Livingston. It seems to be Conroe, Conroe, Conroe, or some other lake for trophy cats or get togethers for jugging. Truth be known, let them go else where. I saw a 60 pounder come out of there last week and several 40 plus pounders in the last couple of weeks. This was off of trotlines. I know there has to be some monsters in there somewhere. And yes, even the majority of the commercial guys take pics of the big ones and then let them go. That 60 pounder looked like she had 10 pounds of eggs in her stomach. She was brought in to the fish market, weighed, put in the live tank and then escorted back to the lake unharmed and set free.


I've never been to Livingston but completely agree with ya..50 fish limit for the lake says something about the fish population.
Beautiful fish TexasGG and hope to make a run up there on day.


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

Cliff let me know when you get ready for a trip to Livingston and we can meet up and see what we can catch... I have a place on the lake and if you want you can stay over a day or two..


----------



## specktackler (Mar 6, 2006)

looks like im gonna have to put the saltwater gear away and hit the lake. way to go guys nice fish..


----------



## McBuck (Mar 24, 2006)

Nice haul, Garry. We will have to hook up soon for a trip to Fayette. Hunting season is pretty much wrapped up for me and I will be ready to do some fishin'!


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey Matt, Fayette is hot right now... don't wait to long.


----------



## jackieblue (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice fish good show.


----------



## kutb8t (Jul 1, 2009)

_Nice katch! _


----------

